# "Loopy" colon?????



## Ethana (Apr 14, 2001)

Barium enema results indicated I had a "loopy" colon. Anyone ever heard of that and, if so, what in the world does it mean? I am IBS-C, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Ethana,My barium-enema results were : a long and tortuous large bowel, and I understand tortuous means with a lot of loops, the GI-dr. wrote that having that could cause IBS-problems as D or C (I'm IBS-D), but that there was nothing to worry about. There are others here who have had these results, but sofar I have seen no answer to the why and how of it. If there are more loops maybe that slows down the motility in case of C, if there are more loops, more lenght of the bowel, maybe that means more gut-cells to get irritated in case of D, but I'm only guessing here.I know it's frustrating, you're having all these tests, and you get no real answers, you want results, and a cure, but there doesn't seem to be one clear-cut solution yet. My GI-dr. doesn't want to do anymore tests, so I am trying out the Caltrate combined with a low-carbs diet,it does make a change but it's too soon to say anything definite about it, but again, I am IBS-D.Hope you find something to help you, this BBis certainly the place to keep looking at,Fay


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi I too was diagnosed with a loopy colon which caused me to have severe C. My loopy colon was only in my sigmoid area it did not extend throughout. So after many tests and about 4 years later my sigmoid colon was still the only part that was loopy so we took it out. Since then things have been pretty good. Before surgery I would only go once a month or I would be taking half a box of laxatives to get things going. Now if I take anything at all it's some Kondrmel and I am also doing the hypno therapy tapes.Best of luck to you Alison


----------

